# saddle rubbing at back of panels



## georgiegirl2 (18 February 2008)

hey all,

Before we get the vet out to check twig over re her napping and rearing we are going to get her saddle checked over. This will allow her a couple of weeks rest whilst its away being stuffed and we can then see if there is any improvement afterwards.

I got her a new albion k2 jumping saddle in september (prof fitted) so its now ready for a check anyway but apart from that it has been rubbing her under the panel area at the back - despite us using sheepskin numnahs.

Twig is a very 'rub prone' horse. She is a thin skinned tb and we have to be extremely careful with things like breastplates as she rubs so easily!

Has anyone had a saddle do this before? does anyones horse tend to rub during the winter months?

It doesnt seem to move when Im riding and looks level etc but we may as well get the obvious cause out of the way first before consulting the vet.


----------



## spaniel (18 February 2008)

If its moving so much that its causing rubs Id be inclined to feel it doesnt fit!  I would be doing just what you are planning although possibly getting a second opinion form a different fitter once the original one has come back out to have a look.


----------



## madhector (18 February 2008)

J's used to rub there and had the saddle fitter out, she said it no longer fitted, and so he had a new one, havent had any problems since, and he rubs easily too


----------



## georgiegirl2 (18 February 2008)

I hope its a case of it needs fine tuning rather than getting another one  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Do you think it could be the sheepskin rubbing the hair? We did try it with that when we had it fitted and told the saddler this is what we would be using so its not as if we have put that on at a later stage and altered the fit?

The only thing that is obvious that being a tb she is in rather different condition now to what she was in summer when it was fitted


----------



## cyearsley (18 February 2008)

My boy sometimes gets rub marks, behind the very bakc of the saddle but it was the numnah not the saddle (tried nuumend sheepskin ones, Barnsby grip pad etc etc).  He gets it when his coat is changing ie going into Autumn and Spring and it's not the saddle as it has been thoroughly checked.  My last horse used to get it too but only going into the Spring.  I use an Impakt pad now which has reduced it, as did the Barnsby Grip Pad, he still gets slight rubs but have been reassured by two seperate sadddlers that it is nothing to worry about at all.


----------



## Coffee_Bean (18 February 2008)

Horses tend to have quite brittle coats in winter, and my girl is the same, she doesn't get rubbed in summer, but in winter as her coat is brittle she gets rubbed there. But like CLY said, I have been assured not to worry about it.


----------



## asbo (18 February 2008)

jay has that just now, his saddlecloth rubbed him 
	
	
		
		
	


	





he had a week off &amp; now just has his sheep on till the rub heals.


----------



## elliegirl12 (18 February 2008)

my horses old saddle was doin that and it didnt fit her anymore was moving side to side in trot mainly and ended up with bold patches had to get a new saddle but now she is fine


----------



## carthorse (18 February 2008)

I am going to try a piece of bossy bib material next week under ours [ regionals this week and she won't let me try anything new]


----------



## BeckyD (19 February 2008)

Yes my saddle is doing this on the right hand side at the back only.  Saddler is coming out on Monday to check saddle, but she said on the phone that because they change shape at this time of year, it's when they're most prone to rubbing, so unless you have two saddles (or more) for the different seasons, it's bound to happen.  But, she's coming out to check it anyay as I'd rather she saw it in reality.

I hope it doesn't mean a new saddle, my OH will kill me


----------



## CBAnglo (19 February 2008)

If there is rubbing at the back behind the panels it is because the saddle is too wide and it is now moving from side to side.  The rearing is a clear message that the saddle no longer fits.

As an aside, the saddle should fit perfectly without a numnah of any sort.  The use of a sheepskin can be detrimental, as when they are new they are quite bulky and will affect the fit of the saddle.  It in effect makes the saddle narrower and therefore it is perched on the back.  If the saddle is widened to take this into account, it is fine for a while but as the pile of the sheepskin settles and becomes more compact, the saddle is suddenly too wide.  Then you wash the sheepskin, put it back on and suddenly the saddle is too narrow again.  I think that unless you really need to (e.g. in remedial cases, in which case the sheepskin should be changed very frequently), I would just use a very thin numnah, such as the nuumed hi-wither ones which wont affect the fit of the saddle.

I would also have a look to see if the panels look even as well - they may be putting more pressure onto one side which will make it worse.

I would stop riding her and wait for the saddler to come out.  If the saddle has been too wide for a while now, she might be quite sore along her back back as well so the time off will do her good.  I would long rein her to keep her active, but make sure she is not displaying any discomfort on her back.  

I have an anglo arab who is the most awful horse for saddles.  He was a nightmare to fit in the first place having TB withers and a short wide arab back and he constantly changes shape, especially in winter as I struggle to keep the weight on him (he is a poor doer).  One week he looks quite ribby and the next he looks to have a good covering.  Needless to say I constantly adjust his saddle (have lost track of the number of times) but this is simple with a SC saddle.

Your fitter should be able to adjust your Albion so I think your bank account is safe!


----------



## flyingfeet (19 February 2008)

This time of year the coat is shedding and its quite easily to get bald patches from reins, saddle and numnah. 

The oldest trick in the book from disreputable saddlers was to take your saddle for a few weeks and do nothing and give it back once the coats have come through!

If you clip the saddle patch, you won't 'notice' the problem! 

All very well having a saddle that fits perfectly without a numnah, but its a very old fashioned view as with the odd showing except EVERYONE uses some kind of numnah or saddle pad.


----------



## CBAnglo (19 February 2008)

True, everyone does use a numnah these days, but a numnah should not be used to make a saddle fit.  In the case of sheepskins, this can affect the fit of a saddle.  

I dont think I have ever had a bald patch from reins, saddle or a numnah and I would be concerned if I did, especially under the saddle area.


----------



## kerilli (19 February 2008)

agree with CBAngelo, if it's rubbing at the back, it's prob swinging slightly from side to side, and it doesn't fit.
plus, my opinion on Albions is well known...  there are a lot of absolutely saintly horses out there putting up with them, but some just won't.


----------



## asbo (19 February 2008)

well i have decided to get a saddle co fitter out as my saddle really doesnt seem to fit now 
	
	
		
		
	


	





hes got a rubbed patch which has scabbed over &amp; it keeps slipping back


----------



## CBAnglo (19 February 2008)

I share your view of Albions Kerilli - if you could only see what is inside those things you would be aghast!  They look nice on the outside, so you think they are worth the money but on the inside it is a different story ...

I like to see what is inside my saddles.  When I have mine made I go up to the SC factory and watch them put it together - it is amazing and so much fun.  I like to do this for all the saddles that I supply to customers as well if there is enough time.  I even watch reflocking just to make sure that I get the right firmess for the horse and rider in question.

Anyway, getting back to GG'2 question, I think she ought to stop riding the mare and work her from the ground.  Wait for the saddler to come out and if the saddle is sorted satisfactorily then consult the vet/back person again.  A lot of back people will want to see the saddle as well, and they should be able to tell quite easily from the condition of the muscles whether the saddle fits or not.


----------



## asbo (19 February 2008)

my poor lads back, scabs have come off on this side hence the bald patch


----------



## mrhsaddler (21 February 2008)

The usual reasons a saddle moves side to side at the back of the panels, is due to the saddle being placed too far forward, and the shoulder blades are pushing the front of the saddle back causing the saddle to swing to the other side ( near fore coming back, cantle of saddle swings to off side at the back etc.)  or the saddle is too forward cut so its in the right position but doing as above. 
If a saddle floats above the back at the cantle it is usually due to the saddle being to wide at the pommel.


----------

